# Hibiscus started blooming a different color??



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Has anybody ever seen this?

I have a red hibiscus plant (Brilliantissima) that all of the sudden started blooming with yellow flowers too. I've never seen this before. 

Also, my Dad has been growing many varieties of Hibiscus since I was a kid and he says he's never seen it before either.

Since I think most hibiscus are grafted to known strong root stocks, I'm wondering if it might be the rootstock blooming.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

bet you are right. Does it have both yellow and red flowers on it now? I'm a fan of Hibiscus' as well.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> bet you are right. Does it have both yellow and red flowers on it now? I'm a fan of Hibiscus' as well.


Yeah, it has both colors. I'll take a picture and post it in a bit. It's actually pretty cool.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Pics*

Here are the pics of the flowers I was describing.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's pretty cool is it grafted near the base maybe ?

my bouganvillea will change colors after they come out of a hard winter or you fire the fertilizer to them


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

That IS pretty neat! no idea, your guess about the graft sounds good.....but not sure if Hibiscus is grafted?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That's beautiful! I've never seen a hibiscus do that. But I did have an Ixora about five years ago that I bought in Laguna Vista on the side of the road, with flowers just about that red .. and the next year when it bloomed, there were two pods of flowers with the same yellow mixed amongst the red. I was thrilled. 

However ... *sigh* .. it's no longer with me.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The yellow is a clown face, are you sure it's just one plant? Could be two in the same pot.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy (May 6, 2009)

*too cool*

I don't know much about hibiscus myself, they came with the landscaping when I move in. Here are my photos.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I like the White ones


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Look down at the bottom. does the branch with the yellow flower come form below the graft?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Those plants will bloom year round if it doesn't freeze. If they freeze just cut the limbs down and leave about a foot above the ground and next spring they will start their growth again. If you want to start some cuttings just snip some and keep in moist soil until they root. My wife has a big collection of Hibiscus.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I have one that is doing the same thing. My first time planting them, put them in last year and they really took off and are blooming like crazy.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they are very easy to start from cuttings also

get a long sucker branch , strip off a few lower leaves, make a clean slant cut thru the base and drop in a bucket of rain water and place in the shade. won't hurt to add some rooting agent to the water. look for roots after about a week and try to keep the water level constant, then transfer to a pot same depth with very moist and fertilized soil.


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

I had one a few years ago that I got from cottage farms. When it arrived it was just one stick. The first year it bloomed it was red. The next year it had red and pink flowers. It was very pretty, but last year when Ike hit, it ripped all the leaves off of it and it didn't survive.


----------

